# NOSE UP OR SHUT UP!



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LET'S END THE FUED THIS WEEKEND AND HAVE A SHOP-HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!! SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP HOP!!!! JUST THE TWO SHOPS ONLY!!!!!! WHO'S DOWN FOR THE CROWN OF KANSAS CITY???????????


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

if I was a hopper, I'd throw my hat into the ring


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YEAH!!!!! What Scotty said!!!! And we don't hop stuck cars.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

LET'S SWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

takes pics or PM eachother

your choice


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

Never happen...


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 10 2004, 04:01 PM
> *Never happen...
> [snapback]2122818[/snapback]​*


End? I think you're right.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

gay


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes whoever hops over suburban swingin's head wins!!!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

THIS COULD GO DOWN BLACK SUNDAY.......DAMN !!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

fuck scotttty


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2004, 02:10 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> YEAH!!!!!  What Scotty said!!!!  And we don't hop stuck cars.
> [snapback]2122488[/snapback]​*


you forgot to say with out bumpers :uh: :uh: :uh: what happened you ran out of things to say about our cars now you have to take your bumpers off to prove a point :uh: thats whay I always said don't talk shit if you want to be in the game :uh: now you look like like a shit talker talking shit about your self  TO EACH HIS OWN LET THE CIRCUS BEGIN :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 11 2004, 12:02 AM
> *you forgot to say with out bumpers :uh:  :uh:  :uh: what happened you ran out of things to say about our cars now you have to take your bumpers off to prove a point :uh:  thats whay I always said don't talk shit if you want to be in the game  :uh: now you look like like a shit talker talking shit about your self  TO EACH HIS OWN LET THE CIRCUS BEGIN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2123989[/snapback]​*




uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back. :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C., our rear filler is still completely intact also. :biggrin: :biggrin: If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2004, 12:26 AM
> *uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C.,  our rear filler is still completely intact also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.
> [snapback]2124021[/snapback]​*


i SAW THE OTHER PICS OF IT HOPPING JUST THE CVER YOU COULD SEE RIGHT THROUGH IT WHO CARE WE WILL SEE AT THE B-SUNDAY YOU STILL OWE ME A STEAK  WE WILL BE THERE SAT MAYBE FRI WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO SHUT YOU UP :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 11 2004, 12:34 AM
> *i SAW THE OTHER PICS OF IT HOPPING JUST THE CVER YOU COULD SEE RIGHT THROUGH IT WHO CARE WE WILL SEE AT THE B-SUNDAY YOU STILL OWE ME A STEAK  WE WILL BE THERE SAT MAYBE FRI WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO SHUT YOU UP :0  :0
> [snapback]2124034[/snapback]​*



Something to shut me up......I doubt it. :biggrin: :biggrin: Not stuck...V8...13s..double pump....complete body panels (bumper covers)....clean car...remember that. Thats what is need to compete. Street riders monte does not have the front bumper filler either...so its a almost level playing field. We just don't have weight in ours.  :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2004, 09:26 PM
> *uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C.,  our rear filler is still completely intact also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.
> [snapback]2124021[/snapback]​*


needs chrome


----------



## ghettofabhydraulics (Jan 10, 2004)

you 2 :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 11 2004, 01:13 AM
> *needs chrome
> [snapback]2124082[/snapback]​*



Yeah, that would be nice. :biggrin: :biggrin: I like chrome.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

good luck and may the best Regal or Cutty win


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Aug 11 2004, 09:25 AM
> *good luck and may the best Regal or Cutty win
> [snapback]2124573[/snapback]​*



You can't do our inches with a regal or cutty....with all body panels intact that is. :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2004, 10:26 PM
> *uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C.,  our rear filler is still completely intact also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.
> [snapback]2124021[/snapback]​*










is that laid?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 11 2004, 10:26 AM
> * is that laid?
> [snapback]2124796[/snapback]​*



It does........ :cheesy:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

well, all I can say is, i'm going for the white guys... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Aug 10 2004, 04:54 PM
> *Yes whoever hops over suburban swingin's head wins!!!
> [snapback]2123377[/snapback]​*


OR HOPS OVER YOUR STOMACH!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 10 2004, 09:00 PM
> *fuck scotttty
> [snapback]2123982[/snapback]​*


FUCK YOU RICH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2004, 09:02 PM
> *you forgot to say with out bumpers :uh:  :uh:  :uh: what happened you ran out of things to say about our cars now you have to take your bumpers off to prove a point :uh:  thats whay I always said don't talk shit if you want to be in the game  :uh: now you look like like a shit talker talking shit about your self  TO EACH HIS OWN LET THE CIRCUS BEGIN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2123989[/snapback]​*


W.T.F.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 10 2004, 10:13 PM
> *needs chrome
> [snapback]2124082[/snapback]​*


TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 11 2004, 06:39 AM
> *You can't do our inches with a regal or cutty....with all body panels intact that is.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2124625[/snapback]​*


DON'T TELL RICH THAT!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WELL SHOPS ARE YOU GUYS DOWN OR WHAT? LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P.!!!!!!! SO STREET RIDERS AND HI-CALIBER LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 11 2004, 12:41 PM
> *WELL SHOPS ARE YOU GUYS DOWN OR WHAT?  LET ME KNOW A.S.A.P.!!!!!!! SO STREET RIDERS AND HI-CALIBER LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2125226[/snapback]​*



Scotty...I think they might actually be taking the title of your topic seriously. "Nose up or shut up!" I don't hear anything. So maybe they choose the second choice. Cool with me.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

trow some money on the challenge..might get there attention better :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Aug 11 2004, 02:59 PM
> *trow some money on the challenge..might get there attention better :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2125284[/snapback]​*


hop for pinks, make it even better :biggrin: .


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Aug 11 2004, 09:59 AM
> *trow some money on the challenge..might get there attention better :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2125284[/snapback]​*


"TROW"???????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 11 2004, 11:17 AM
> *OR HOPS OVER YOUR STOMACH!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2125162[/snapback]​*


 either way will work his head is about level with my stomach..


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 11 2004, 02:21 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



one clean hopper you guys have big pimpin! :thumbsup:


it should be a good hop. we'll see the pics after the show on here. :cheesy: 

both hit high numbers.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 12 2004, 02:09 AM
> *one clean hopper you guys have big pimpin! :thumbsup:
> it should be a good hop. we'll see the pics after the show on here.  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


SHUT THE FUCK UP "TATOO"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 11 2004, 11:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




STUCK :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

NOT STUCK...:thumbsup:..goes 10 inches higher and ours still has the rear bumper insert. hhmm..do the math. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 11 2004, 08:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR DOESN'T LAY THOUGH FAT ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 12 2004, 02:09 AM
> *one clean hopper you guys have big pimpin! :thumbsup:
> it should be a good hop. we'll see the pics after the show on here.  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


WHY WOULD THEY HOP AGAINST A TRUCK???????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 12 2004, 07:22 AM
> *CAR DOESN'T LAY THOUGH FAT ASS!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2127936[/snapback]​*


what would you know about cars ,you dont even have one,shit mouth,,,,,,super naturals ,cheerleader


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

this as close as scotty can get to a bigbody


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 12 2004, 08:41 AM
> *what would you know about cars ,you dont even have one,shit mouth,,,,,,super naturals ,cheerleader
> [snapback]2128169[/snapback]​*


NEITHER DO YOU FAT ASS!!!!!!! YOU ROLLED OVER ON YOURS!!!!!!!!!!! BUT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU FATTY ARBUCKLE!!!!!!!!!!!  VALAS VERGA!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RICH MEASURING FOR HIS SEATBELT IN HIS NEW MALIBU!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 11 2004, 08:00 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RICH WORKING ON HIS SWITCH HAND!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

just nose em up at Black Sunday, both crews are good people to me, only differance is one is our other 'M' chapter and the other is not. But clubs have nothin to do with it. Its all about who's the highest in KC. :biggrin: 

Both Montes hit high numbers no doubt


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2004, 11:02 PM
> *you forgot to say with out bumpers :uh:  :uh:  :uh: what happened you ran out of things to say about our cars now you have to take your bumpers off to prove a point :uh:  thats whay I always said don't talk shit if you want to be in the game  :uh: now you look like like a shit talker talking shit about your self  TO EACH HIS OWN LET THE CIRCUS BEGIN :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2123989[/snapback]​*



LOLOLOL....that is true, bumper cover or not, there is no STOCK METAL bumper under there, sorry buddy that = NO bumper, in that case Jay's sinlge pump caprice that u guys werent able to catch up to with a full size car has a top bumper lip/cover whatever you wanna call it...lolololol :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: this is fun   :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

***** you better be there :biggrin:




> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 12 2004, 08:05 PM
> *just nose em up at Black Sunday, both crews are good people to me, only differance is one is our other 'M' chapter and the other is not. But clubs have nothin to do with it. Its all about who's the highest in KC. :biggrin:
> 
> Both Montes hit high numbers no doubt
> [snapback]2129602[/snapback]​*


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Aug 12 2004, 09:37 PM
> ****** you better be there :biggrin:
> [snapback]2129634[/snapback]​*



its only 4 1/2 hrs from my house, ill be there, U better be there NACHO CAMACHO..haha me entiendes mendez :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 12 2004, 10:13 PM
> *LOLOLOL....that is true, bumper cover or not, there is no STOCK METAL bumper under there, sorry buddy that = NO bumper, in that case Jay's sinlge pump caprice that u guys werent able to catch up to with a full size car has a top bumper lip/cover whatever you wanna call it...lolololol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  this is fun     :biggrin:
> [snapback]2129618[/snapback]​*



naaww...this is what Jay's looked like \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/










Now *thats* NO FRONT BUMPER!!!!!! :biggrin: 




Couldn't catch up?? You should know never to say that to us. If we want, we can build anything better and in less time. :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 


And this is a complete front end for a monte minus the grill and trim...and that is what is on our car.  Painted of course.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 12 2004, 09:13 PM
> *LOLOLOL....that is true, bumper cover or not, there is no STOCK METAL bumper under there, sorry buddy that = NO bumper, in that case Jay's sinlge pump caprice that u guys werent able to catch up to with a full size car has a top bumper lip/cover whatever you wanna call it...lolololol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  this is fun     :biggrin:
> [snapback]2129618[/snapback]​*


Catch up, now that's some funny shit. The car you had built in L.A. with 4 to the nose and 16 batteries and can't do 40. You are years behind. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 13 2004, 10:52 AM
> *Catch up, now that's some funny shit.  The car you had built in L.A. with 4 to the nose and 16 batteries and can't do 40.  You are years behind. :0
> [snapback]2131046[/snapback]​*


THAT'S THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2004, 06:37 AM
> *naaww...this is what Jay's looked like \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE CHANGE THE MUSIC ON YOUR WEBSITE!! DAMN THAT SONG SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: lolololololol............ ITS GOT A DAMN FRONT BUMPER UPPER COVER LIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

thats right, :cheesy: the caddy we didnt build u right on that,thanks for reminding us, thats why it dont hit :biggrin: we rather stick to buildin it ourselves..  Hot Car u guys got there no doubt, but still no bumper. Damn it sucks when u guys the ones gettin the shit for shit u dished out on us before. :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT once again, its all in fun. We dont need to get into a shoot out like other places :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## kc's most hated (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Aug 13 2004, 11:28 PM
> *Hmmmmm.....
> [snapback]2132632[/snapback]​*


what the fuck your bitch ass say hmmm about


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

What I'm sayin Hmmm about, is this little bitch, that won't say who he is, is call me a bitch ass...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## kc's most hated (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Aug 13 2004, 11:55 PM
> *What I'm sayin Hmmm about, is this little bitch, that won't say who he is, is call me a bitch ass...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> [snapback]2132672[/snapback]​*


YOU REALLY DONT WANT TO KNOW ME BITCH


----------



## kc's most hated (Jul 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Aug 13 2004, 11:55 PM
> *What I'm sayin Hmmm about, is this little bitch, that won't say who he is, is call me a bitch ass...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> [snapback]2132672[/snapback]​*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

********** SINGLE PUMP**********


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Man, and your scary too......






> _Originally posted by kc's most hated_@Aug 14 2004, 02:08 AM
> *YOU REALLY DONT WANT TO KNOW ME BITCH
> [snapback]2132896[/snapback]​*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kc's most hated_@Aug 14 2004, 12:08 AM
> *YOU REALLY DONT WANT TO KNOW ME BITCH
> [snapback]2132896[/snapback]​*


why does your ip match someone from kc's,,,,,,,,,that has posted on this topic already,,,,,,,,be a fucken man and post under your name ,,dont be a bitch and hide under different names


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 14 2004, 07:54 AM
> *why does your ip match someone from kc's,,,,,,,,,that has posted on this topic already,,,,,,,,be a fucken man and post under your name ,,dont be a bitch and hide under different names
> [snapback]2133241[/snapback]​*


YOU TELL 'EM RICH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

soap operas on the internet.....WOW!!!! :biggrin: 


WHY DONT BOTH CLUBS HAVE A MEETING ,SING KUMBAYA(sp) AND THEN DO A COAST TO COAST TOUR TOGETHER...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what u hoppin?


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 14 2004, 04:28 PM
> *soap operas on the internet.....WOW!!!! :biggrin:
> WHY DONT  BOTH CLUBS HAVE A MEETING ,SING KUMBAYA(sp) AND THEN DO A COAST TO COAST TOUR TOGETHER...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2134120[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Kumbaya my lord...Kumbayaaa!!!!!!

Fuk that shit, nose em up..haha :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

bust em out Rich, who is KC's most Hated???? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 14 2004, 03:34 AM
> *Get that 6 cylinder out of this topic!!!!!* :twak: Big deal. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2004, 07:14 AM
> *Get that 6 cylinder out of this topic!!!!! :twak:  Big deal.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2138094[/snapback]​*


 :0 but it is all kromed out..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 16 2004, 08:22 AM
> *:0 but it is all kromed out..
> [snapback]2138349[/snapback]​*


WEIGHTED TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 16 2004, 11:22 AM
> *:0 but it is all kromed out..
> [snapback]2138349[/snapback]​*



It does look real nice. But its a lot lighter car to hop with the 6.....and weight!?!??!?!?!! Scotty?!??!?!! :0 And maybe so...look how bad the rear axle is flexing!!! :0


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

WHERE'S STREET RIDERS????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BIG-COTTON (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Aug 10 2004, 02:14 PM
> *gay
> [snapback]2122971[/snapback]​*


MN. LOWRIDERS ARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO STREET RIDERS CARS YET?????????????????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 17 2004, 02:46 PM
> *NO STREET RIDERS CARS YET?????????????????????
> [snapback]2143213[/snapback]​*


and big scotty ,still has no car,,pinchi torta


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 17 2004, 07:49 PM
> *and big scotty ,still has no car,,pinchi torta
> [snapback]2143822[/snapback]​*


AND YOU STILL HAVE NO NECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

how would you know,if your always on your knees


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 18 2004, 07:26 AM
> *how would you know,if your always on your knees
> [snapback]2145385[/snapback]​*


BECAUSE YOU'RE A OOMPAH-LOOMPAH AND WE HAVE TO SEE EYE TOEYE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 18 2004, 11:11 AM
> *BECAUSE YOU'RE A OOMPAH-LOOMPAH AND WE HAVE TO SEE EYE TOEYE!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2145912[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Aug 13 2004, 09:28 PM
> *Hmmmmm.....
> [snapback]2132632[/snapback]​*


SCARED??????????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE REAR END??


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

WTF is that bullshit?!?!?!



> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 19 2004, 09:34 AM
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE REAR END??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SCOTTYS GIRL


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

scotty don't play cause he from LA.........................don't need no weight cause he got hidden gates




:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 19 2004, 08:36 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO THAT'S AT THE JENDA'S SHOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RICH'S LADY HOOKING UP HI-CALIBER!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakotahopper (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Aug 13 2004, 10:55 PM
> *What I'm sayin Hmmm about, is this little bitch, that won't say who he is, is call me a bitch ass...HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> [snapback]2132672[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I GUESS STREET RIDERS PUSSIED OUT!! HI-CALIBER WINS BY DEFAULT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2004, 09:34 PM
> *i SAW THE OTHER PICS OF IT HOPPING JUST THE CVER YOU COULD SEE RIGHT THROUGH IT WHO CARE WE WILL SEE AT THE B-SUNDAY YOU STILL OWE ME A STEAK  WE WILL BE THERE SAT MAYBE FRI WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT HAVE SOMETHING TO SHUT YOU UP :0  :0
> [snapback]2124034[/snapback]​*


PULL YOUR SHIT OUT THEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 18 2004, 10:45 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2146040[/snapback]​*


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 19 2004, 10:34 AM
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE REAR END??
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## ridinonchrome64 (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 10 2004, 09:55 PM
> *THIS COULD GO DOWN BLACK SUNDAY.......DAMN !!!!!!
> [snapback]2123969[/snapback]​*


thats what i was thinkin' too, nose em' up...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WILL SCOTTY BE THERE


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Wich one is wee man


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 10 2004, 03:01 PM
> *Never happen...
> [snapback]2122818[/snapback]​*


really,comming from a dude whose front wheels have never left the ground this means nothing. come to think of it your whole chapter is still doing front , back , side to side. :0 right ? :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 19 2004, 10:34 AM
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE REAR END??
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S THE PROBLEM WITH IT?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 26 2004, 01:01 AM
> *really,comming from a dude whose front wheels have never left the ground this means nothing. come to think of it your whole chapter is still doing front , back , side to side.  :0 right ? :0
> [snapback]2168234[/snapback]​*


which one of you ******* is this? Tino or Fabian? I only got beef with Fabian but if I'm right this is his brother, correct? You're right, no one in our chapter is doing any inches what so ever but this ain't about us....keep us out your mouth and off your mind...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 26 2004, 02:27 AM
> *which one of you ******* is this? Tino or Fabian? I only got beef with Fabian but if I'm right this is his brother, correct? You're right, no one in our chapter is doing any inches what so ever but this ain't about us....keep us out your mouth and off your mind...
> [snapback]2168258[/snapback]​*


THIS IS TINO, AND IF I'M RIGHT YOU MADE THE COMMENT ON US.REMEMBER YOU ARE NOW A SHOP OWNER, AND EVERYONE FROM HERE TO L.A. IS WATCHING HOW WE ACT ON HERE. WHEN WE LEFT TUSLA YOU WAS LIKE EVERYTHING IS COOL, SO WHAT IS YOUR BEEF? WE CAN PUT IT ON HERE OR GIVE ME A CALL IN THE MORN. 816-916-7032.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 26 2004, 01:48 AM
> *THIS IS TINO, AND IF I'M RIGHT YOU MADE THE COMMENT ON US.REMEMBER YOU ARE NOW A SHOP OWNER, AND EVERYONE FROM HERE TO L.A. IS WATCHING HOW WE ACT ON HERE. WHEN WE LEFT TUSLA YOU WAS LIKE EVERYTHING IS COOL, SO WHAT IS YOUR BEEF? WE CAN PUT IT ON HERE OR GIVE ME A CALL IN THE MORN. 816-916-7032.
> [snapback]2168269[/snapback]​*


SORRY I WASN'T LIKE COOL...NOT WITH YOUR BROTHER HE DISRESPECTED ME AND EVRYONE I HOLD DEAR....THE REST OF YOU CATS I HAVE NO BEEF WITH BUT YOUR BROTHER WENT TOO FAR...HE SAID TOO MUCH...SHIT THAT WAS ON HIS MIND, THAT HE HAD TO LET OFF...WHICH IS COOL...KEEP IT REAL BUT AT LEAST I KNOW WHERE WE STAND AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...I GAVE HIM EVERY CHANCE TO STOP AND DROP IT BEFORE IT WENT TOO FAR BUT....YES, TRUE I AM A SHOP OWNER AND I KNOW PEOPLE WILL BE SEEING WHAT'S UP BUT IN ALL HONESTY I DON'T THINK ANYONE CARES...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 26 2004, 01:48 AM
> *  AND IF I'M RIGHT YOU MADE THE COMMENT ON US [snapback]2168269[/snapback]​*


THE COMMENT WAS...IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN...NOT TOWARDS ANYONE...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HI-CALIBER AFTER A WORKOUT!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 26 2004, 12:27 AM
> *which one of you ******* is this? Tino or Fabian? I only got beef with Fabian but if I'm right this is his brother, correct? You're right, no one in our chapter is doing any inches what so ever but this ain't about us....keep us out your mouth and off your mind...
> [snapback]2168258[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Aug 26 2004, 09:27 PM
> *THE COMMENT WAS...IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN...NOT TOWARDS ANYONE...
> [snapback]2170954[/snapback]​*


THAT'S RIGHT THE HOP WON'T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:angry: so this isnt gonna happen??????????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 2 2004, 02:29 AM
> *:angry: so this isnt gonna happen??????????
> [snapback]2187372[/snapback]​*




All I can say is when we have something ready to go...they won't hop us. Case in point....in STL last summer they had built their purple 90s town car to hop against our 90s town car ..single pump. They didn't want none....in the end of this video...the guy on the blow horn and the guy next to him are talking about streetriders...they called them out and they said, and I quote "we don't want none".

VIDEO\/\/\/\/\/\/


They have hopped twice and only twice against us in the Street Riders/Hi-Caliber battle and have lost both times. Like I said before, if they are going to "shut up" instead of "nose up"....thats cool with us. But don't come back next week, next month, next year....claiming your number 1 like you always do. Get over it.

And I don't even work for Hi-Caliber....I just help my club mate out...

DOWN IV LIFE baby. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 2 2004, 06:32 AM
> *All I can say is when we have something ready to go...they won't hop us.  Case in point....in STL last summer they had built their purple 90s town car to hop against our 90s town car ..single pump.  They didn't want none....in the end of this video...the guy on the blow horn and the guy next to him are talking about streetriders...they called them out and they said, and I quote "we don't want none".
> 
> VIDEO\/\/\/\/\/\/
> ...


WELL STREET RIDERS THE BALL'S IN YOUR COURT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:dunno:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 12 2004, 12:29 PM~2128652
> *RICH MEASURING FOR HIS SEATBELT IN HIS NEW MALIBU!!!!!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


aye chisme!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 8 2005, 08:51 PM~4164111
> *aye chisme!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Damn after all this time we still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Don't know about the other shop. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:Why did you bring this back up?????????


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man how things have changed


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 9 2005, 12:03 AM~4165464
> *man how things have changed
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Not really the truth is just out now.
[attachmentid=343051]
[attachmentid=343053]


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 8 2005, 06:27 PM~4166749
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Not really the truth is just out now.
> [attachmentid=343051]
> [attachmentid=343053]
> *


ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 9 2005, 06:39 PM~4171483
> *ALTERED!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 9 2005, 06:15 PM~4173778
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haters bro I tell you  :biggrin:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 9 2005, 04:36 PM~4173948
> *haters bro I tell you    :biggrin:
> *


Nice avatar......looks like Fla sun. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 9 2005, 03:36 PM~4173948
> *haters bro I tell you    :biggrin:
> *


SHUT YOUR ASS!!!!!!


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 27 2004, 03:49 PM~2173413
> *HI-CALIBER AFTER A WORKOUT!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 12 2005, 01:02 PM~4192055
> *SHUT YOUR ASS!!!!!!
> *


my ass ain't speaking MONKEY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UCE-ORLANDO_@Nov 9 2005, 06:54 PM~4174095
> *Nice avatar......looks like Fla sun.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea it is got me sick too


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

HEY BIG-BOOGER SEND ME YOUR ADDY SO I COULD SEND YOU THE PIZZA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NIMSTER TIGHT ASS AVI BRO- U DOIN BIG THANGS


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 12 2005, 02:06 PM~4192566
> *hell yea it is got me sick too
> *


----------



## RED DRAGONS (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

who yall think would win


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 12 2005, 10:01 PM~4194405
> *NIMSTER    TIGHT ASS AVI BRO- U DOIN BIG THANGS
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Nov 13 2005, 04:44 AM~4195849
> *who yall think would win
> *


what do you mean?would win what and who is who


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Nov 13 2005, 03:44 AM~4195849
> *who yall think would win
> *



HI-Caliber !!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 12 2005, 01:05 PM~4192559
> *my ass ain't speaking MONKEY
> *


JESSE SAID IT WAS!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 14 2005, 02:05 PM~4202795
> *JESSE SAID IT WAS!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2005, 11:07 AM~4202807
> *:0  :0  :uh:
> *


IT SPEAKS FOR HIM DAILY!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

*lets keep it real the big m is runnin this shit, you already know we gots it in the headlock*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2004, 10:26 PM~2124021
> *uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C.,  our rear filler is still completely intact also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.
> *



because it will probably get stuck .


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

That's B.S Streetrider's aren't coming back at Hi-Caliber for this. I was getting kinda excited.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 10 2004, 11:26 PM~2124021
> *uhhhh...we have bumpers?? Front and back.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  Even more so then the SR boys, I mean Majestics of K.C.,  our rear filler is still completely intact also.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  If we take it out just more inches.......we don't want to.
> *


IS IT BECAUSE U HAVENT *BANGED* BACK BUMPER, THAT UR FILLER R STILL INTACT COMPLETELY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 25 2006, 12:39 AM~4696597
> *That's B.S Streetrider's aren't coming back at Hi-Caliber for this. I was getting kinda excited.
> *


How dumb are poeple hi-caliber has been closed for over a year,while we are still going after 5 years.We are still building rides right now and are in the process of buying our own new shop.We won with 2 cars at the supershow this last year and have put out one of the cleanest hoppers in the midwest doing 60 single pump.And we still hold the highest car mark at 86 in the midwest fuck what you heard.I'd say this topic is dead,let it go hi-c swingers it's been over for over a year allready.I am in no way trying to start shit they do good work they just don't do good bussiness. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ask the real riders whats up they'll tell ya.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 25 2006, 03:22 AM~4697726
> *IS IT BECAUSE U HAVENT BANGED BACK BUMPER, THAT UR FILLER R STILL INTACT COMPLETELY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:0 :0 tell us about it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 13 2005, 05:36 PM~4196568
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> WON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 25 2006, 06:14 AM~4699093
> *:0  :0  tell us about it  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What for?They closed up the one stop hop shop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 19 2005, 08:56 PM~4239395
> *lets keep it real the big m is runnin this shit, you already know we gots it in the headlock
> *


 :biggrin: What up big homie.Can't wait for most hated and the undertaker to show together this year. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 01:12 AM~4699072
> *How dumb are poeple hi-caliber has been closed for over a year,while we are still going after 5 years.We are still building rides right now and are in the process of buying our own new shop at the price of 325,000.We won with 2 cars at the supershow this last year and have put out one of the cleanest hoppers in the midwest doing 60 single pump.And we still hold the highest car mark at 86 in the midwest fuck what you heard.I'd say this topic is dead,let it go hi-c swingers it's been over for over a year allready.I am in no way trying to start shit they do good work they just don't do good bussiness. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Ask the real riders whats up they'll tell ya.
> *


Keep on doing what you all do the best and fuck the rest.Whats up homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 25 2006, 06:14 AM~4699093
> *:0  :0  tell us about it  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up silver how you been dogg?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2006, 06:26 AM~4699161
> *Keep on doing what you all do the best and fuck the rest.Whats up homie
> *


I know dogg it's funny how poeple bring up these old ass topics.How you all been,cars coming along good?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I THOUGHT JAMIE AND SHAWN STARTED STREET RIDERS? DIDN'T THEY USE THE DOWN FOR LIFE CARS TO PROMOTE THE SHOP?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

DOWN 4 LIFE :thumbsup: COOL DUDES


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 25 2006, 08:25 PM~4702766
> *I THOUGHT JAMIE AND SHAWN STARTED STREET RIDERS?  DIDN'T THEY USE THE DOWN FOR LIFE CARS TO PROMOTE THE SHOP?
> *


Well shawn put up the money,but yeah they did it lasted like 1 1/2 to 2 years and we've been there for 4 more.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 09:36 PM~4706467
> *Well shawn put up the money,but yeah they did it lasted like 1 1/2 to 2 years and we've been there for 4 more.
> *


OK. I KNEW THEY WERE TOGETHER AT ONE TIME. WHEN DID YOU GUYS COME IN OR WERE YOU GUYS INVOLVED FROM THE BEGINNING?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 09:36 PM~4706467
> *Well shawn put up the money,but yeah they did it lasted like 1 1/2 to 2 years and we've been there for 4 more.
> *


HOW COME YOU CLOWNS AIN'T AT THE SHOP WHEN I CALL DURING THE DAY? :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 09:36 PM~4706467
> *Well shawn put up the money,but yeah they did it lasted like 1 1/2 to 2 years and we've been there for 4 more.
> *


THIS IS HOW YOU GUYS DO IT HUH?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Aug 11 2004, 01:21 PM~2126259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT LEAD???????????????


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HERE'S DOWN IV LIFE PARTYING AFTER THEIR VICTORY! SEE DAN DANCING?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn BIG-SCOTTY....you sure jump around alot. You started this topic swingin from Hi-Caliber and now you're talking shit? Or the lead comment was a joke? I dunno...you seem to be pretty good at playin the "Don King" role. Dont get your panties all rolled up now there buddy...Im just making an observation. :scrutinize: 

I have said it before...
Both Hi-Caliber & StreetRyders have put out some clean ass rides along with some nice hoppers. I have seen (live and in person - unlike some people poppin off at the mouth) the quality and power that both shops put out. 

Without both these shops KC wouldn't have much to talk about. Nothing against anyone else out there building their shit...hey has Lona's put out any hoppers recently? Oh and the guys I met from DownIVLife happen to be white but Shawn from StreetRyders is also...color means nothing, especially in KC...not too many latinos or black dudes puttin it down out there. If you got the talent then do what you do. :biggrin: 

If you're gonna nose them up....then just do it. Put that shit on LIL or a damn video and clown if your gonna clown. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKING ABOUT? THIS IS AMONG FRIENDS NOT OUTSIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:50 PM~4710320
> *GOT LEAD???????????????
> *


i thought everyone has lead .. dont batterys have lead plates ? ...... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 26 2006, 07:22 PM~4710138
> *OK. I KNEW THEY WERE TOGETHER AT ONE TIME.  WHEN DID YOU GUYS COME IN OR WERE YOU GUYS INVOLVED FROM THE BEGINNING?
> *


Read the top post again,we got in with shawn after jamie left,and shawn will even tell you thats when the real bussiness started coming in.But me and my bro were allready doing shit out of my bros house for a long time before that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 26 2006, 07:29 PM~4710177
> *HOW COME YOU CLOWNS AIN'T AT THE SHOP WHEN I CALL DURING THE DAY?  :angry:
> *


Don't be mad because we got it like that,this is something people have been trying to clown on us since we started.We all have jobs so we are there when we can or when we want to be.We know what work we have and we make appointments with people to work or drop off there cars.It isn't a 9 to 5 everyday for us.But look at it this way try and call the other shop. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 26 2006, 09:16 PM~4710802
> *Damn BIG-SCOTTY....you sure jump around alot. You started this topic swingin from Hi-Caliber and now you're talking shit? Or the lead comment was a joke? I dunno...you seem to be pretty good at playin the "Don King" role. Dont get your panties all rolled up now there buddy...Im just making an observation. :scrutinize:
> 
> I have said it before...
> ...


Thats some real shit there some lil peeps should read that line real good.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 26 2006, 05:46 PM~4712661
> *Don't be mad because we got it like that,this is something people have been trying to clown on us since we started.We all have jobs so we are there when we can or when we want to be.We know what work we have and we make appointments with people to work or drop off there cars.It isn't a 9 to 5 everyday for us.But look at it this way try and call the other shop. :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST WANT SOMEBODY TO TALK TO!!!!!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 10 2004, 10:55 PM~2123969
> *THIS COULD GO DOWN BLACK SUNDAY.......DAMN !!!!!!
> *


HELL YEAH BLACK SUNDAY IN ST.LOUIS WOULD BE A PERFECT PLACE FOR THE HOPPING CONTEST THEY PUT ON A NICE SHOW IN ST.LOUIS AT BLACK SUNDAY PUT TOGETHER BY THE ST. LOUIS INDIVIDUALS _CC EVERY SUMMER LOOK FOR COLDBLOODED_CC TO BE THERE THIS YEAR HOMIES
ONE LUV


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 27 2006, 05:53 PM~4716710
> *I JUST WANT SOMEBODY TO TALK TO!!!!!!!!
> *


Call after 3:00pm,thats when we there.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 26 2006, 03:02 PM~4711086
> *WHAT THE HELL YOU TALKING ABOUT?  THIS IS AMONG FRIENDS NOT OUTSIDERS!!!!!!!
> *


Hey, like I said...it was an observation there big guy. Just going off all the BS that I see you argue about on here (LIL). This thread came off like you were pushin Hi-Cal. Then (I guess in my eyes) it seemed like you were saying D.IV.L had weight. 

AND i was speaking from what I have seen as far as quality of cars in regards to the competition.

Oh if you want a private conversation between friends....pick up the phone. Dont bitch because you put it out on LIL and now acting like someone is in your biz.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 27 2006, 04:03 PM~4719314
> *Hey, like I said...it was an observation there big guy. Just going off all the BS that I see you argue about on here (LIL). This thread came off like you were pushin Hi-Cal. Then (I guess in my eyes) it seemed like you were saying D.IV.L had weight.
> 
> AND i was speaking from what I have seen as far as quality of cars in regards to the competition.
> ...


IT'S A JOKE SON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 28 2006, 05:06 PM~4724476
> *IT'S A JOKE SON!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


well then I will be a man about it and apologize.  

Now can you guys post up some more pics of these rides in action? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jan 30 2006, 07:33 AM~4733488
> *well then I will be a man about it and apologize.
> 
> Now can you guys post up some more pics of these rides in action?  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:55 PM~4734519
> *ORALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2006, 06:37 AM~4756928
> *:biggrin:
> *


SHUTUP AND GROW A FEW MORE INCHES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

